# BIC F12 or Lava LSP12?? Best sub ~$200??



## wmblalock (May 16, 2011)

I've been doing some research and I think I have narrowed my choices for a new sub down to these two.

I know there are lots of other people that have had to make this decision. Any advice as to which one I should get would be great!!

1. BIC F12, $187, 150watts, 5-year warranty

- I love the price and warranty. Seems to be a well tested, solid sub. At the $187 price, if I REALLY felt I needed more volume, I could add a second down the road (not that I really want to have to buy another...)

2. Lava LSP12, $284, 250watts, 5-year warranty

- I wanted to stay around $200, but for $100 more than the BIC I get 100watts more rms. Is it worth the extra $100? What I don't like is that if I felt I needed more volume later, it would be very hard for me to spend another $284 for a second one of these. How would this compare to two BIC F12s ($90 more)

My room is 15x20. I want this to hit hard for listening to a variety of loud music as well as rumble like crazy for blu-ray movies with my Onkyo 7.1 setup. 

Please help me decide!!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

This one might be better.

http://www.amazon.com/Acoustech-H-1...8?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1305516503&sr=1-8

They claim that Hsu Research helped design it, and it's powered by Bash.

This guy would be maxing out your budget, but would probably be the best sounding. http://emotiva.com/ultra_sub10.shtm
I have the 12" version and it sound great. Mine's actually out on warranty repair, but it has a 5 year parts and labor, so I'm not worried about it. The amp died, but so are Bash amps from PE. The Emo probably has the least output, but would sound the best.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you could join us, wmblalock!

I would get two F-12's over one LSP12.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd think about two Dayton SUB-120 HTs for $320.


----------



## wmblalock (May 16, 2011)

The Dayton is a great sub for the money, but the cheapest I can find it is $175 shipped from Parts Express. I can get the F12 for $185 shipped. The F12 is definitely a better sub, so it's a no brainer to go with that for $10 more. 

Right now I am just stuck between one Lava LSP12 or the possibility of two BIC F12s. Some people say there is an advantage to two subs that makes it worth it, other say its better to buy a higher quality single sub like the Lava LSP12. I don't want to get the F12s if two of them won't hold up to the LSP12 in terms of sound quality, kick, and low frequencies. It sucks, I just keep flopping back and forth between one lsp12 or two f12. errr!

tesseract, why do you suggest two F12s over one LSP1?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

The sensitivity of the BIC f12 is 90db (according to BIC). I'm not seeing Lava give out that information, but 90db is a lot for a sub (most are low to mid 80's db). So, unless the Lava sensitivity is 90db, 100 watts extra isn't going to help at all.

I do agree that one higher quality sub is going to be better then two average subs. The link I gave is actually BICs high end. I'd hope it would actually be better.

You might want to check return policies. It might be worth testing them yourself, if you can return them without loosing too much money.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

wmblalock said:


> tesseract, why do you suggest two F12s over one LSP1?


The F-12 has been a good budget choice for a long time and your budget allows two of them. The difference (if any) in quality between the F12, the H-100 and the LSP12 is negligible and completely trumped by the effects your ROOM will have on the sound.

The best way to overcome your room is to use multiple subs. The room dictates at least 50% of what you will hear. The difference between the subs doesn't even begin to approach that number.


----------

